# St Croix Tide Master



## rmorris17 (Aug 6, 2015)

Selling my 7ft medium fast action St. Croix Tidemaster rod for $100. Would like to stay local to the 757 area.


----------



## rmorris17 (Aug 6, 2015)

Also forgot to mention that the rod is brand new i got it back in February from Bishops Fishing Supply in yorktown


----------



## Brian69535 (Mar 28, 2015)

Is that a casting or spinning rod


----------



## rmorris17 (Aug 6, 2015)

it is a spinning rod sorry about that


----------



## Brian69535 (Mar 28, 2015)

got another question can you call at 757-478-6902


----------



## Brian69535 (Mar 28, 2015)

Never heard from yeah what's it rated for throwing wise


----------



## NickVB (Mar 18, 2016)

PM'ed


----------



## Brian69535 (Mar 28, 2015)

You still have rod for sale


----------

